# Lets encrypt aber nicht alle Domains



## vikozo (4. Feb. 2018)

guten Tag

all die nachstehenden Homepage zeigen auf www.imkerei-kocher.ch welcher sozusagen der Master ist.
die anderen verweisen nur auf diesen "Master"
www.alvearium.info,
www.stadt-imkerei.ch, 
www.stadtimkerei.ch, 
www.imker-ausbildung.ch

Lets encrypt hat auch alle angenommen und sie waren mit HTTPS erreichbar.

Nun aber ist eine verbindung www.alvearium.info unsicher geworden.
woher kommt das und wie kann ich es reaktivieren?
mit freundlichem gruss
Vinc


----------



## alhazred (4. Feb. 2018)

Was heist unsicher geworden? Ist einfach eine Umleitung eingerichtet oder was hast du gemacht?


----------



## vikozo (5. Feb. 2018)

Der Browser akzeptiert die Verbindung https://www.alvearium.info nicht weil es unsicher sei.
alle 4 sind als  Aliasdomains  erstellt  3 von 4 laufen gut


----------



## Zwirni (5. Feb. 2018)

Woran machst Du die Unsicherheit fest? Bei mir kann ich alle Seiten ohne Warnmeldung aufrufen.


----------



## vikozo (5. Feb. 2018)

hier steht es bei mir


----------



## Zwirni (5. Feb. 2018)

Dann müsstest Du mal im Entwicklertool deines Browsers schauen welcher Teil der Seite bei dir nicht per SSL geladen wird. Das kann auch an einem Addon in deinem Browser liegen.


----------



## alhazred (5. Feb. 2018)

Der Fehler ist doch ganz schnell zu lokalisieren. Auf nicht sicher klicken, sich das Cert anzeigen lassen und sehen, das es für www.vaei.ch ausgestellt wurde (so sagt es ssl labs zumindest). Ich habe selber noch nicht drauf geklickt, aber nslookup Abfragen zeigen alle auf den gleichen Server.


----------



## Till (6. Feb. 2018)

Es kann z.B. sein dass Du die zusatz Domains so umgeleitet hast, dass LE auf ihnen nicht mehrs einen Token fidnen kann und daher die Domains excluded wurden.


----------



## vikozo (11. Feb. 2018)

mir ist aufgefallen das dieser fehler/info nur zuhause ist, im Geschäft oder über Mobile  erscheint diese fehlermeldung nicht.


----------



## Zwirni (11. Feb. 2018)

Deswegen mein Hinweis in Beitrag #6. Wenn es zudem nur in einem Browser passiert, dann solltest Du diesen Browser kontrollieren. Evtl. ist dort ein Addon enthalten was irgendetwas zusätzlich lädt.


----------



## Benedict (14. Feb. 2018)

Zu #9.
Hab im Moment auch das Problem, dass eine URL "Zu Hause" nicht sicher ist. Diese ist mit einem wildcard certificate abgesichert. Ausgeliefert wird ein mit LE erstelltes Zertifikat einer anderen Domain auf dem Webserver. So - gehe ich jetzt über den Hotspot (Mobil), selber PC, gibt es keine Probleme: Webseite wird ausgeliefert/angezeigt.
Hab auch Caches der Browser geleert, pc neugestartet und und und, aber ????
Was ist da los?


----------



## Zwirni (14. Feb. 2018)

Wie schon gesagt, kann das auch passieren wenn eine externe Quelle geladen wird die nicht SSL-geschützt ist. Oder durch ein Browser-Addon verursacht werden.


----------



## nowayback (14. Feb. 2018)

Zitat von Benedict:


> Zu #9.
> Diese ist mit einem wildcard certificate abgesichert. Ausgeliefert wird ein mit LE erstelltes Zertifikat einer anderen Domain auf dem Webserver.
> Was ist da los?


Vermutung:
1.: * und IP gemischt auf dem Server würde ich vermuten, oder
2.: Client der kein SNI kann


----------



## Benedict (15. Feb. 2018)

Bravo nowayback!!! Ganz herzlichen Dank.
Es war 1.


----------

